# Kids movies with snakes being the good guy!!



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 2, 2011)

Ive got a darling 3yo and we love watching movies with him however Ive noticed a frustrating trend.

Every movie we watch with a snake in it, the snake is ALWAYS the bad guy! Rango, Gruffalo and heaps more.

Can anyone name a kids movie where a snake is actually friendly and not trying to kill everyone????

Thanks!

Just saw my typo lol Snakes not sankes!! lol


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 2, 2011)

yeh thats seems to be the trend, and i guess why everyone has this "snakes are bad" or "snakes are evil" idea in their head, because even from a young age they have it drilled into their head, either directly, or as you have mentioned, indirectly by putting it into movies and tv shows aswell


----------



## slim6y (Aug 2, 2011)

The Wild - (the one where the koala escapes the zoo or something like that) there's a snake in that that's the good guy....

Here he is pictured:







"LARRY (Richard Kind) - This 21-foot long anaconda lays claim to being the longest of any animal in the zoo, but he's a bit short when it comes to common sense. Always flexible and willing to pitch in, Larry comes in handy throughout the adventure as a pulley, a pole, a steering wheel and a slingshot capable of firing a lion a considerable distance!"


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 2, 2011)

In Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone, there is a snake that Harry chats with.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> In Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone, there is a snake that Harry chats with.



True, for about 5 seconds lol. And then the screaming starts.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 2, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> True, for about 5 seconds lol. And then the screaming starts.



Yeah but it's made apparent in the book/movie that the screaming starts for no reason, just uneducated people. The snake is calm


----------



## Dragonwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Yeah but it's made apparent in the book/movie that the screaming starts for no reason, just uneducated people. The snake is calm



Art imitating life again? 
I'm a little over the human race at the moment. 

Sorry Kawasakirider... that last post from me sounded very negative. I was not negating your statement.... you're correct... but what would be remembered would sadly be the screaming.


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 2, 2011)

owls of gahool! sure its cartoon but its still awesome!


----------



## MathewB (Aug 2, 2011)

A series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 2, 2011)

I know right! Im so over having to explain to my little man that that is just a naughty snake and most other snakes are nice and he doesnt need to be afraid of our snakes. :/

People are so brainwashed and Im sick of having to justify my hobby to family/friends etc. Just once Id like a good guy snake in a movie that saves a princess or something! Lol


----------



## GeckoGuy (Aug 2, 2011)

Anaconda  (joking)


----------



## Australis (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with Asharee133 suggestion.

Not a good guy, more of a good girl snake in this film, also full of Australian Natives.
*Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole*
Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole (2010) - IMDb


----------



## mkwak (Aug 2, 2011)

Apparently according to JK Rowling the snake in Harry Potterand the Philosophers Stone is actuallyNagini (voldimorts pet snake) just a bit younger.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 2, 2011)

mkwak said:


> Apparently according to JK Rowling the snake in Harry Potterand the Philosophers Stone is actuallyNagini (voldimorts pet snake) just a bit younger.


That's a fake quote


----------



## Renenet (Aug 2, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> yeh thats seems to be the trend, and i guess why everyone has this "snakes are bad" or "snakes are evil" idea in their head, because even from a young age they have it drilled into their head, either directly, or as you have mentioned, indirectly by putting it into movies and tv shows aswell



Books too. I was flicking through an old copy of the Complete Adventures of Blinky Bill and not only is there a bad snake, there's a bad goanna as well.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 2, 2011)

Woooops



FlippinBirdies said:


> I know right! Im so over having to explain to my little man that that is just a naughty snake and most other snakes are nice and he doesnt need to be afraid of our snakes. :/
> 
> People are so brainwashed and Im sick of having to justify my hobby to family/friends etc. Just once Id like a good guy snake in a movie that saves a princess or something! Lol



There's at least TWO on topic answers that cover your thread question... They not good enough? 

Larry is an awesome snake!!!


----------



## Jen (Aug 2, 2011)

There are several Aboriginal myths that have snakes and frogs, not all of them are 'evil', naughty maybe in the case of Tiddalik, but not evil.


----------



## miley_take (Aug 3, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Books too. I was flicking through an old copy of the Complete Adventures of Blinky Bill and not only is there a bad snake, there's a bad goanna as well.



In the TV series first season they have a good snake. He sucks up water and lets Blinky and his friends use him as a hose to put out a fire.


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 3, 2011)

miley_take said:


> In the TV series first season they have a good snake. He sucks up water and lets Blinky and his friends use him as a hose to put out a fire.



Don't forget the friendly anaconda in the international series that doesn't know how to swim, but she learns in time to rescue everyone.

My four year old doesn't think twice about the bad snakes. She corrects the movies and tells me that snakes aren't bad, they're just misunderstood lol.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2011)

Kaa (python) in jungle book was originally depicted as good. Until Disney made a cartoon movie and portrayed him as a villan.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank You Snowman- ive been racking my brains for the name of the snake in the jungle book!!!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 3, 2011)

What about the serpent in the Garden of Eden - He helped feed two very lonely people - though he wasn't rewarded for his actions which is a real shame - because in reality - he (the serpent) was the good one!


----------



## PaulH (Aug 3, 2011)

pretty sure the serpent in genisis is Satan.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 3, 2011)

PaulH said:


> pretty sure the serpent in genisis is Satan.



pretty sure he knew that


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 3, 2011)

> Books too. I was flicking through an old copy of the Complete Adventures of Blinky Bill and not only is there a bad snake, there's a bad goanna as well.



Well you see how good you think a snake is when you are a cute fluffy prey mammal. Just saying that when the story is told from this perspective that becomes pretty reasonable.


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 7, 2011)

Im still on my quest to find a "snakes are good guys" movie. Ive had some good suggestions but not for my 3yos age group lol


----------



## shell477 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmm not a movie, but a cartoon series, 'The animals of farthing wood', have an adder in, called 'Adder' lol and she starts off sarcastic and scaring everyone early on but becomes better and saves animals lives etc. 

Loved this show as a kid


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it okay for my little mans age group or something he will like when he's older? Ive never heard of it lol


----------



## Kelly86 (Aug 7, 2011)

[h=1]The Wiggles - Wiggly Safari, was all i could find  steve irwins in it lol[/h]


----------



## shell477 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmm hard to say what age would be best. Maybe a little older, I dont remember seeing much violence or gore etc. 

The animals wood is being torn down for buildings etc and they have to band together and make a long trip to a 'haven'. The animals have to swear an oath to get along and as they make the trip they encounter lots of dangers and problems. Some animals do die, but you dont see it, it is more implied. It is a great show for kids who love animals. 

It might be hard to track down however, its quite old. Here is the opening scene ‪Animals Of Farthing Wood - Opening Video Theme‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## glassless_mind (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't remember the exact title, but it's the Legen of the Guardians, Owls of Ga'hul or something like that. There's an olive python who's a nanny for some little owlets. She's sweet.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 7, 2011)

> Can't remember the exact title, but it's the Legen of the Guardians, Owls of Ga'hul or something like that. There's an olive python who's a nanny for some little owlets. She's sweet. ​


Not to mention the digital animation of that movie is great. But there is a bit of killing/violence in it.


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 7, 2011)

another good one is Kung Fu Panda I cant remember the name of the snake but she is played by Angelina Jolie and the snake knows karate lol

really cute movie


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 7, 2011)

Of course!! Kung Fu panda! lol Ive seen it with him so many times. Cant believe I forgot that one. The snake is a very good guy indeed. Shame my little man didnt like the movie though lol Its very cute!


----------



## redelapid (Aug 7, 2011)

From experience i have seen that children that have been brought up with parents that hold a collection of snakes in the house sometimes grow up still scared of these fantastic creatures, but i have seen if you cut away and stop them from whatching all those (NEGATIVE SNAKES) movies and tv and you get them to spend more time with snakes (Not in your house) but in parks and zoos even in the wild, such as when you see a reptile show with the stand etc... give them the oppurtunity to listen to the talker and hold the snakes at the end.

By doing this reguraly i have seen children learn to love snakes before they come face to face with the "hate" people develop about snakes. I even remember when i was only about 5 holding a giant reticulated python letting it lie on me with the keepers at the Australian reptile park, and i felt totally relaxed i loved it but there were others that didnt like it at all and looked at the snake in disgust because that "hate" came and meet them first which doesnt allow them to try the new experience of liking snakes without any fear of snakes from tv movies etc........

And one more thing if there are any parents here, you know its important to tell them to whatch out the snakes in the wild but sometimes teaching them to stay away from the in the wild can teach them to have a fear, this is when you must tell and explain to them the purpose, "Because it has venom" "because captive snakes are use to being handled" "we should respect the wild species and enjoy thier company at safe distance"
Ok if you read all of this thanks for listening, sorry just had to let my anger out somehow? 

Ok thanks , Aaron


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 7, 2011)

Well said Aaron! We take my little man to the local wild life park and he loves it. Hes still too oyung to understand why he cant jump in all the enclosures and play with the animals lol. We have taught him there are good snakes and there are ones that are scary. So he knows what to do if he sees one in the yard. Ive proven it works cause we taught him the same about spiders and he came running inside yelling spider mummy spider and when I went to investigate a tinny daddy long legs was looking quite harmless.I had to laugh


----------



## redelapid (Aug 8, 2011)

lol, yeah thats great to see your child enjoying wildlife, i remeber when i was little i asked the same question "why cant i jump in the enclosure mummy?"
And yes the same rule applies for spiders, infact this rule of not fearing things can basically work for any fear and you can conquer it at a young age.


----------

